# MINT PPI A300, SEDONA IQX, CLARION DXZ585USB



## DR OBLIVION (Jun 16, 2009)

*MINT PPI A300, SEDONA 200IQX, CLARION DXZ585USB*

*Items are now in auction format with NO RESERVE!!! 1 DAY AUCTION. * 

MINT A300

PRECISION POWER PPI A300 BLACK ART SERIES OLD SCHOOL - eBay (item 250728305328 end time Nov-24-10 00:33:04 PST)

CLEAN PPI SEDONA 200IQX

OLD SCHOOL PPI SEDONA AMP 200IX PRECISION POWER ART ZED - eBay (item 250727702046 end time Nov-22-10 17:28:59 PST)

CLARION DXZ585USB CLEAN

CLARION DXZ585USB CD MP3 PLAYER 6 VOLTS ALPINE PIONEER - eBay (item 250728311684 end time Nov-24-10 01:10:25 PST)


----------



## DR OBLIVION (Jun 16, 2009)

Items have been relisted in a 1 day auction. Happy Bidding!


----------

